# Killing eachother on the "other side" DX has them in a tizzy!!



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

The fangs are exposed and the claws are out in full force.  Don't miss the dark side at all...we're a pretty friendly lot here.


----------



## gadgetgirl003 (Mar 22, 2009)

LOL I have to agree. The tone is TOTALLY different here from "there" So much screaming going on there. It feels very relaxing to return home to the kindleboards


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Hey we are level headed people who love to read.
And are (now) considerate of each other and polite (for the most part).
The mods help keep it that way (yay mods).
One can read facts and discuss them.  Even when there are different opinions, that is how comments should be taken - as different opinions.
Just sayin......


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

We can agree to disagree so to speak.  We go about it the right way.  We have great mods and a general mutual respect.  Bottom line...we're more adult.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

Yes....

Love it here....

Love you guys....


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I was too afraid to wonder to the other side


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Every time I go to the other side I come back very quickly.  
deb


----------



## Sweety18 (Feb 14, 2009)

Where is "there"?  And what functions of the DX/K1 & 2 are they fighting about?


----------



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)

Whoa! I saw a couple of things earlier but sheesh. What do they hope to accomplish by acting like that? 

Melissa


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

There is the Amazon forum.  And the answer is who knows what they're fighting about.  It's been my experience that they make up things to argue about.  Someone states thier opinion and someone else gets offended, and it goes downhill from there.  
deb


----------



## Sweety18 (Feb 14, 2009)

drenee said:


> There is the Amazon forum. And the answer is who knows what they're fighting about. It's been my experience that they make up things to argue about. Someone states thier opinion and someone else gets offended, and it goes downhill from there.
> deb


Oh, didn't know about that forum, I'll stay away  The thing I love about this forum is that everyone is so polite and gets along, this is the best forum on the entire internet IMO


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Sweety18 said:


> this is the best forum on the entire internet IMO


Agreeing with Sweety18 seems like the perfect way to use post # 1000!!


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Yeah, I don't think I've visited any of the Amazon forums in months - I certainly haven't missed them!!


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> Agreeing with Sweety18 seems like the perfect way to use post # 1000!!


Congratulations. Forgive me if I don't say woo-woo.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> Agreeing with Sweety18 seems like the perfect way to use post # 1000!!


Yay! Congratulations on 1000, Susan!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> Agreeing with Sweety18 seems like the perfect way to use post # 1000!!


Congrats, Susan! Woo hoo to you... I think you need a Hugh picture...


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Jeff said:


> Congratulations. Forgive me if I don't say woo-woo.


Feeling a teensy bit curmudgeonly, Jeffrey?

But thanks for noticing.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Thanks, DD and Leslie!


----------



## Sailor (Nov 1, 2008)

Congratulations on your 1007th post, Susan!!! Wooo Hooo Hooo!!!

You are a chatty little devil, good thing we love to read your posts! 

Sailor


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

sailor said:


> Congratulations on your 1007th post, Susan!!! Wooo Hooo Hooo!!!
> 
> You are a chatty little devil, good thing we love to read your posts!
> 
> Sailor


Good thing. Otherwise I would have had to get all my Kindle info over at Amazon <shudder>.

Won't be this chatty much longer though... the past couple of months I've had work to do at the computer that involved waiting around for things to load, copy, etc. (perfect KB time!), but pretty soon I'll be changing computer habits again. Then I'll be back to a quick visit in the mornings and an hour or two at the computer at night, not all of it online.

And thank you.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Congrats Susan - and this is a delightful board to be with.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Leslie said:


> I think you need a Hugh picture...


Is this like when my daughter wants me to eat a cookie because that way she can have one too?


----------



## Sailor (Nov 1, 2008)

Trekker said:


> Oh..."the other" boards can be very entertaining at times. For example, here's part of one post:
> *
> "I bought my Kindle 2 thirty-one days ago so now I'm just stuck with this obsolete brick."*
> 
> Stuff like that cracks me up!


Hey, that was my post!

No, I am stuck with my obsolete and ancient Kindle-1 I bought last November. 

Sailor


----------



## jesspark (Jan 12, 2009)

Trekker said:


> Oh..."the other" boards can be very entertaining at times. For example, here's part of one post:
> *
> "I bought my Kindle 2 thirty-one days ago so now I'm just stuck with this obsolete brick."*
> 
> Stuff like that cracks me up!


To be fair, that was post was _intended_ to be humorous; the guy was mocking the people who are complaining about the DX. If you read the whole thing, it's pretty obviously over-the-top -- it ends with the line, "Out of protest, I have decided to smash up my obsolete K2 with a hammer and mail the broken pieces to Jeff Bezos with a note saying that these broken pieces represent the broken pieces of my heart."

While I'm sure some people genuinely feel that way (and that scares me), the post you referenced was just making fun of them.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

The funny part about that thread is so many people thought the guy was serious.


----------



## Mac Jones (May 7, 2009)

One good thing about all the complaining at the Amazon site is that there's a chance that recent Kindle 2 buyers might just get a discount for the rather expensive DX (probably around $100 off))

Seems reasonable that this could happen. After all it's great PR to make a big show of generosity and good will to the loyal Amazon customers (and another plug)

So if you are eyeing this new model and already own the 2 keep your fingers crossed.

BTW( I read some crazy posts over there, some were kidding, but It was difficult to tell (and I'm fairly good about that)
What a circus


----------



## purdueav8r (Feb 7, 2009)

I wandered in there today. *Shudders* I just *knew* it was going to be a giant poo-storm & I was right. And I just *knew* it would be a veritable wellspring of sanity in here today & I was right. I kept thinking to myself all day long, "I betcha that Kindleboards isn't like this. I bet when I get home it'll still be the same, well I guess I can't say normal (lol), place it always is."

I can't get into Kindleboards at work, so I'm limited to just the Amazon forums b/c they're not blocked. That's pretty much the main reason I participate in those forums at all. I had very little to say. Just didn't feel like adding to the poo flinging that was already going on.

Y'all here are just such wonderful people.  It's so nice to be able to come here & not have to wade through nine million whiny, complaining posts. So, thanks everyone for being so wonderful. However, to be fair, there are a handful of folks who participate on those boards who I really, really like. They're the reason I keep going back. And I think, just like when the K2 came out, that it'll eventually die down. Just as it started to get better over "there" Amazon had to go & do this & stir it all up again. Lol. Figures. The next thing I'm waiting for over there are the inevitable "Mine's bigger than yours is" comments. 

(In case you're wondering & before you chastise me, I have one of those jobs that you can do a million other things while you do it, so I'm NOT loafing or goofing off. I just get bored b/c there's nothing to do half of the time. My co-workers and I go in to work each day & the quip is "So, what color's the paint today?" Lol.)


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> Thanks, DD and Leslie!





Susan in VA said:


> Agreeing with Sweety18 seems like the perfect way to use post # 1000!!
> [/quote
> 
> I did the same thing yesterday....I think it was Josh's thread that pushed us over


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> I did the same thing yesterday....I think it was Josh's thread that pushed us over


Was that just yesterday?? Do you mean to tell me that you added over a hundred posts in a DAY?? 



Spoiler



OK, Never, I'll race you to 2000!


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Hee hee, I think we will get there in no time


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

I think I have the perfect quote for the other board about the launch of the DX: "I mean, this is unreal. They're gonna start eating each other out there." Gwen DeMarco, Galaxy Quest


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> Hee hee, I think we will get there in no time


Especially if we can find a goof-off, anything-goes, cat-friendly thread like Josh's was for a week!


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> Especially if we can find a goof-off, anything-goes, cat-friendly thread like Josh's was for a week!


Hmmm....we'll have to search for one. If you find one...let me know...I'll feel bad hijacking someones thread. Well off to bed I go..there are a few books yelling my name. Good night


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> Feeling a teensy bit curmudgeonly, Jeffrey?


Uh-oh! That's one of those comments that I should have considered more carefully before clicking "Post". I simply meant that in a feeble attempt to cling to my masculinity on a sea of femininity, I try to avoid using terms such as veggy, yucky, darling, oopsy, woo-woo and the like. That is not to say that I am not at all times curmudgeonly. Reading your 1,000 + posts has been great fun. I'm glad you're here.


----------



## parakeetgirl (Feb 27, 2009)

kreelanwarrior said:


> Yeah, I don't think I've visited any of the Amazon forums in months - I certainly haven't missed them!!


Every so often I get curious and venture there.The part of my personality that used to turn on the Jerry Springer show rears it's head every so often. 

Always come back here for the voice of reason though!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> Especially if we can find a goof-off, anything-goes, cat-friendly thread like Josh's was for a week!


Susan,

Congrats on going over 1000! Sorry I didn't catch you yesterday, I knew you were close, but I wasn't on much in the evening!!

Betsy


----------



## kindle2fan (Apr 15, 2009)

Yeah...there are a few on the Amazon boards who just like to start a fight but there a few good people too (like Bufo). You just need to filter out the crap. Which is one of the reasons I created a specialized Amazon Forum search engine!   Dave


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

purdueav8r said:


> However, to be fair, there are a handful of folks who participate on those boards who I really, really like. They're the reason I keep going back.


Hey, invite them to come over here and have the best of both worlds!!!

Betsy


----------



## artsandhistoryfan (Feb 7, 2009)

Trekker said:


> Oh..."the other" boards can be very entertaining at times. For example, here's part of one post:
> *
> "I bought my Kindle 2 thirty-one days ago so now I'm just stuck with this obsolete brick."*
> 
> Stuff like that cracks me up!


That was satire of the usual complaints. I found it very funny, especially when he said that the only thing he ever wanted from his Kindle was that it would autorotate to Landscape. That's all he had wanted from Amazon and now they put it on the DX.


----------



## vlapinta (Jan 11, 2009)

I ventured over there yesterday and thought that guy was serious at first. This was only because they argue over the craziest things. Honestly, I don't know how much time they spend reading on their kindle because they are so busy posting and arguing over ridiculous things! That's why I stay here. I love this board, and I am so thankful I found all of you. I have learned so many things and have gotten some really great recommendations for books! The bargain and free threads are ones I read often. Thank You all again!

Vicki


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Jeff said:


> Uh-oh! That's one of those comments that I should have considered more carefully before clicking "Post". I simply meant that in a feeble attempt to cling to my masculinity on a sea of femininity, I try to avoid using terms such as veggy, yucky, darling, oopsy, woo-woo and the like. That is not to say that I am not at all times curmudgeonly. Reading your 1,000 + posts has been great fun. I'm glad you're here.


<giggling girlishly> I knew what you meant.... and thanks!

(Men! When there are hardly any women someplace, they complain. Then when they're outnumbered, they complain too. What's up with that?!?  )


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> Hmmm....we'll have to search for one. If you find one...let me know...I'll feel bad hijacking someones thread. Well off to bed I go..there are a few books yelling my name. Good night


We'll find one.... or we'll start one!!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Susan,
> 
> Congrats on going over 1000! Sorry I didn't catch you yesterday, I knew you were close, but I wasn't on much in the evening!!
> 
> Betsy


Thanks Betsy. Not really awake enough yet to celebrate... I'll catch up later.


----------



## birdlady (Mar 31, 2009)

What is up with the other Amazon Kindle board discussion on Amazon's website?  There are people over there calling the Kindle 2 , pieces of junk, pieces of bricks, doorstops, even obsolete junk.  They are outraged because of the new Kindle is out and K2 is old news.  What is up? One person even took a hammer to their K2 and smashed up and sent it back to Amazon, what the heck?  Lotty day! Okay people lets get a grip here and think this over.  The K2 still rules!!  Somebody please explain what is going on over there.  Stop this madness before another Innocent K2 loses their life.


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

Wow. That's pretty drastic to take a hammer to a K2. It must be nice to have all that money hanging around that one can do that in this economy.  The k2 came out just a couple of months after I got my K1 but I didn't beat the poor thing up. I like my k1 and depending on K3, I may just continue with K1.

I think the new DX will be good for students. I can't believe the amount of books one has to carry around and it's very bad on the back and shoulders.

I stop by Amazon boards when KB is down or like soaps to make me feel better about my life LOL  !

theresam


----------



## jesspark (Jan 12, 2009)

birdlady said:


> What is up with the other Amazon Kindle board discussion on Amazon's website? There are people over there calling the Kindle 2 , pieces of junk, pieces of bricks, doorstops, even obsolete junk. They are outraged because of the new Kindle is out and K2 is old news. What is up? *One person even took a hammer to their K2 and smashed up and sent it back to Amazon, what the heck?* Lotty day! Okay people lets get a grip here and think this over. The K2 still rules!! Somebody please explain what is going on over there. Stop this madness before another Innocent K2 loses their life.





bkworm8it said:


> Wow. *That's pretty drastic to take a hammer to a K2.* It must be nice to have all that money hanging around that one can do that in this economy. The k2 came out just a couple of months after I got my K1 but I didn't beat the poor thing up. I like my k1 and depending on K3, I may just continue with K1.
> 
> I think the new DX will be good for students. I can't believe the amount of books one has to carry around and it's very bad on the back and shoulders.
> 
> ...


If you're referring to this post, he was being sarcastic and poking fun at the people who are "outraged" at Amazon.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

Why should recent K2 purchasers get a discount? If you want the DX send the K2 back and buy it.


----------



## artsandhistoryfan (Feb 7, 2009)

jesspark said:


> If you're referring to this post, he was being sarcastic and poking fun at the people who are "outraged" at Amazon.


Thanks! This is a new entire thread about how bad folks from another set of forums are?
It's a totally different type of forum situation that's a little complex. The other is like 
the old Wild West but with a lot of good people in it as well, and there is helpful stuff there 
as there is here. I love reading both.

Anyway, I really enjoyed his post. It was such a great take-off. Way over the top.
That forum inherently has many newbies in it, so they take it harder when they've
just bought a unit and found that 4+ weeks later another, more capable version
is released and there is no way at all to upgrade. There are a lot of news analysis
sites on the DX and I was surprised to see 3 publications wondering why Amazon doesn't
give its faithful users some kind of break beyond the 30 day return period on a new
release.

And I've seen oldbies who go to Amazon forum and actually call those people 
'whiners' which doesn't help. For me, I am happy with my K2 though I do want
them to make the firmware do what the DX and the Sony PRS 700 do with PDFs.
If Sony can do it, so can Amazon, no matter how small the screen.

In the meantime, I do see the Kindle units more as similar to cable-tv-program
receivers which bring in revenue for the vendor selling the receivers and getting
monthly and premum payments for programs of interest -- or similar to cellphone 
vendors who, in return for assured spending from the customer for a certain 
timeframe, will lower the price.

So, I understand some of the strong feelings from both sides there over this. BUT 
the opening post in question was by 'Greg' who was making fun of the syndrome. To 
say that the reason he smashed his Kindle2 was that it didn't rotate the picture, his one
wish ever for an e-reader, just makes me laugh when I even think about it.


----------



## Zeronewbury (Feb 20, 2009)

and all i want is folders


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Zeronewbury said:


> and all i want is folders


And if someone gets 3000 books on their DX, they will sorely be wanting folders as well.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> We'll find one.... or we'll start one!!


Hey Susan congrats on 1000 and you too NeverSleeps.
You are both nice people and your posts are engaging and entertaining.
And yes, this is the best place to be, even if it sometimes is very high on estrogen.
But we guys just have to rise to the challenge, huh Jeff?


----------



## purdueav8r (Feb 7, 2009)

Zeronewbury said:


> and all i want is folders


*Breaks into song, with wide expansive gestures*

To dream ... the impossible dream ...
To fight ... the unbeatable foe ...
To bear ... with unbearable sorrow ...
To run ... where the brave dare not go ...
To right ... the unrightable wrong ...
To love ... pure and chaste from afar ...
To try ... when your arms are too weary ...
To reach ... the unreachable star ...

This is my quest, to follow that star ...
No matter how hopeless, no matter how far ...
To fight for the right, without question or pause ...
To be willing to march into Hell, for a Heavenly cause ...

And I know if I'll only be true, to this glorious quest,
That my heart will lie will lie peaceful and calm,
when I'm laid to my rest ...
And the world will be better for this:
That one man, scorned and covered with scars,
Still strove, with his last ounce of courage,
To reach ... the unreachable star ...


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

Folder....  ::sigh::

I want folders.....


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Susan and Never - what thread are you gonna start for your next level?  Can I join?  Don't have a cat, but maybe I could find a doggy?

Seriously congrats to you both for hitting 1,000, the next 1,000 is the hardest though LOL


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Anju No. 469 said:


> Susan and Never - what thread are you gonna start for your next level? Can I join? Don't have a cat, but maybe I could find a doggy?
> 
> Seriously congrats to you both for hitting 1,000, the next 1,000 is the hardest though LOL


Yeah, I'm trying to get above 2000, and it is taking forever, HOW did Leslie get to almost 8000?
There are'n THAT many Hugh posts.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

intinst said:


> Yeah, I'm trying to get above 2000, and it is taking forever, HOW did Leslie get to almost 8000?
> There are'n THAT many Hugh posts.


She's been at it a lot longer than anyone else.  But you are getting close! Get the cake and sparklers ready


----------



## artsandhistoryfan (Feb 7, 2009)

intinst said:


> And if someone gets 3000 books on their DX, they will sorely be wanting folders as well.


If their eyes are still functioning!


----------



## artsandhistoryfan (Feb 7, 2009)

purdueav8r said:


> *Breaks into song, with wide expansive gestures*
> 
> To dream ... the impossible dream ...
> To fight ... the unbeatable foe ...
> ...


 LOL! I had to leave it all in. That was so apropos!

And I love that musical.


----------



## Eclectic Reader (Oct 28, 2008)

KindleKay (aka #1652) said:


> Folder.... ::sigh::
> 
> I want folders.....


Me, too. However, Bufo came up with a pretty nifty workaround for not having folders. "Real folders" would be the preferred choice, but I love being able to have "sort of folders" It beats not having folders at all! lol


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

Eclectic Reader said:


> Me, too. However, Bufo came up with a pretty nifty workaround for not having folders. "Real folders" would be the preferred choice, but I love being able to have "sort of folders" It beats not having folders at all! lol


What is the workaround?

I currently use "notes" in each book that I write tag words in. Then I can do searches for the tagged words.

Example: For romance I use the tag word qromance so that a search for romance doesn't bring up every instance of that word being used (like in a story) That works well, but I am oh-so-curious if someone came up with something else!!! Do tell......


----------



## Eclectic Reader (Oct 28, 2008)

Nope, that's the workaround, KindleKay. Like I said, it's not "the best"--*that* would be folders --but at least when I'm in the mood for bios, or nonfiction, or some stories about dogs, etc. I can search for my specific tag for it and choose among a smaller list of titles.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Susan!!! wooo hooo 1000!! P-A-R-T-Y!!

Back to about the other side:  One poster started cussing out Amazon saying the K2 is now being replaced by DX and how cheated he/she is...hello?  

Another poster started the title with Jesus and not in a good way!!!  I'm sure those who are religious will not appreiate that one bit.

Here's my take:
MY K1 still lets me read; and that's what I bought it for
GEE:  I think I should take back my original 10 pound VCR and say; I feel cheated they make DVD players now
Give it a break people 

The other side sure is entertaining; I peek in every now and then for a laugh at the intense drama


----------



## ladynightshade (Apr 2, 2009)

This is the first thing I have had to say on the DX issue. 

Who gives a rats brass? the DX is aimed at a different demographic. For those that -want- a larger screen. To me, it's begging for trouble. I'm little all over, small hands the like. Such a large device would fall out of my hands and crack, there goes over 500$. While I only bought my K2 a month ago I'm not in a big fit over this, as its not "K3" its "the other white book" >>


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

NeverSleeps:  Love you...congrats.  I look forward to your posts (and your avatar).


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

vlapinta said:


> <snip> Honestly, I don't know how much time they spend reading on their kindle because they are so busy posting <snip>
> 
> Vicki


umm, that's true for some of us here too


----------



## happyblob (Feb 21, 2009)

KindleKay (aka #1652) said:


> What is the workaround?
> 
> I currently use "notes" in each book that I write tag words in. Then I can do searches for the tagged words.
> 
> Example: For romance I use the tag word qromance so that a search for romance doesn't bring up every instance of that word being used (like in a story) That works well, but I am oh-so-curious if someone came up with something else!!! Do tell......


That's a pretty damn good workaround. If you choose your tags in a consistent manner the tag system can give you more flexibility than a folder/category based.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

geoffthomas said:


> Hey Susan congrats on 1000 and you too NeverSleeps.
> You are both nice people and your posts are engaging and entertaining.
> And yes, this is the best place to be, even if it sometimes is very high on estrogen.
> But we guys just have to rise to the challenge, huh Jeff?


Thank you, Geoff! What a nice thing to say.

And I'm sure you guys can handle it... it probably helps if you avoid the Hugh thread.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Anju No. 469 said:


> Susan and Never - what thread are you gonna start for your next level? Can I join? Don't have a cat, but maybe I could find a doggy?


I'm not caught up on posts so I don't know what Josh said yet, but I was hoping we could just continue there... and considering we had not only cats, but dogs, owls, and seals (and elsewhere, I think, alligators in snowbanks), maybe instead of The Catnip Thread it should be The Animal Shelter. We could pay rent to Josh for the use of his thread by mentioning his book every dozen posts or so.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

intinst said:


> There are'n THAT many Hugh posts.


Sure seems like it sometimes, though... 



Spoiler



(If there were an equal number of Sean posts, KB would be just about perfect. Maybe with 10% Harrison posts thrown in as a bonus.)


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

happyblob said:


> That's a pretty damn good workaround. If you choose your tags in a consistent manner the tag system can give you more flexibility than a folder/category based.


I can't take credit.... I got it from someone here.

_For K1 users: the search for tags take about 24 hours before working._ (K1 has to index the notes which takes time). My understanding is that the K2 does not need 24 hours to index.

And yes, I consistantly use the same tags. I always add a q to the tag word "qromance", "qseries", "qvampire", "qread", "qfreebie", "qbargain", "qrecommended", etc, etc


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

sjc said:


> The other side sure is entertaining; I peek in every now and then for a laugh at the intense drama


Entertaining sometimes... but kinda sad that so many people get so bent out of shape about things.

There's enough intense drama in real life; I just get online to relax and have fun.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

KindleKay (aka #1652) said:


> I currently use "notes" in each book that I write tag words in. Then I can do searches for the tagged words.


What a great idea!! With my Kindle all of about three weeks old, it was just getting to the point where paging through multiple screens to look for something was starting to be annoying. I'll have to try this out; it sounds like a great fix to sort samples from keepers from unread books, at the very least.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Susan so true:  

Being so negative is very consuming.  It takes up a lot of energy.  I notice that they argue, quite often, without having all the facts...they put the cart before the horse.  They are so quick to pounce; and don't even realize when someone is making a joke.  I'm very proud of this site and the mods...all in all I think we are a pretty good group.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

sjc said:


> NeverSleeps: Love you...congrats. I look forward to your posts (and your avatar).


Awww.....thank you!!! ((((HUGS)))).


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I was talking to my husband today... What if the first two Kindles had been this "jumbo" size, and the new Kindle was the more compact size that was coming out soon..... Everybody would be so upset that Amazon kept this smaller Kindle from us, something we could put in our bags and carry around easily.

You just can't make _all_ of the people happy _all_ of the time.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Pidgeon:  Well put.  I couldn't agree more.


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

pidgeon92 said:


> I was talking to my husband today...


Well, good for you. That makes for a happy marriage! 
(sorry, it's late and I'm getting a little punchy)



pidgeon92 said:


> I was talking to my husband today... What if the first two Kindles had been this "jumbo" size, and the new Kindle was the more compact size that was coming out soon..... Everybody would be so upset that Amazon kept this smaller Kindle from us, something we could put in our bags and carry around easily.
> 
> You just can't make _all_ of the people happy _all_ of the time.


Yes, someone will always have their undies in a bundle. Plenty of people would be so upset that they DOWNGRADED the screen to something so small, how could they minimize the screen and expect us to read on that little thing


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

jesspark said:


> If you're referring to this post, he was being sarcastic and poking fun at the people who are "outraged" at Amazon.


Oh so he didn't really take a hammer to it? I mean the person on 'the other board'? That's good to know.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Was there this much discussion at Apple when they kept releasing different Ipod styles?  I'm just curious.  It wasn't something I kept up on.  
deb


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

drenee said:


> Was there this much discussion at Apple when they kept releasing different Ipod styles? I'm just curious. It wasn't something I kept up on.
> deb


I don't know about the iPod, but there was quite a bit of discussion around various versions of iPhones. I was on an iPhone forum for a little while. It was pretty lively and not always positive.

L


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

The thing that gets me: 
Is that they don't read the entire post, or *misread* it, and then wail on the person. They pick out a word or two and start stomping. Example: one of the posters was heatedly saying (typing) how the pdf is the pdf get over it...he/she obviously didn't read the other person's post where it went on to explain the difference between pdf on K2 and DX pdf. The original poster was correct; but the responding poster hopped on him because he/she obviously only read a just a sentence or so and didn't note where things were correctly explained in detail.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

There are some very ill-behaved people over THERE.


----------



## jah (Oct 28, 2008)

purdueav8r said:


> I can't get into Kindleboards at work, so I'm limited to just the Amazon forums b/c they're not blocked. That's pretty much the main reason I participate in those forums at all.


Same with me I can't get in to Kindle boards at work anymore. Have you seen the Kindle Limericks - Not for the humor impaired post it great reading all those limricks about kindles. There really funny.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

pidgeon92 said:


> I was talking to my husband today... What if the first two Kindles had been this "jumbo" size, and the new Kindle was the more compact size that was coming out soon..... Everybody would be so upset that Amazon kept this smaller Kindle from us, something we could put in our bags and carry around easily.
> 
> You just can't make _all_ of the people happy _all_ of the time.


Very true, Pidgeon92! There will always be some who aren't happy no matter what.


----------



## ricky (Dec 24, 2008)

Thank you, KindleKay, for posting about making a note in the books with some tag words.  I am definitely going to do that.


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

LOL ahhh yes I noticed alot of that with the announcement of the KDX.

Most of the posts seem so juvenile and petty over there re: KDX


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

Ricky there is a whole thread I started in Tips, Tricks and Troubleshooting about 'What tag words do you use?'. Go check it out!


----------



## michelle28 (Apr 6, 2009)

I am a BRAND new member of Kindle Boards so please bear with me if my posting doesn't work right or something here. Just minutes ago, I finished getting registered and went directly to the Introduction board to say hello to everyone. In that brief post, I remarked on how impressed I was by the genuinely positive and supportive manner with which members communicate on this site. Then I come across this  thread(?) and read the very same sentiments from you guys. See - I knew I smelled much fresher air over here than I did THERE yesterday afternoon!

On another note, I want to thank KindleKay for the really cool tips for getting around the folder problem. I am going to shut down my computer for the night, but tomorrow, I'll check out the whole thread of "tricks and trips" you referred to.

I am SO glad I found this site!  Thanks everyone -- and congratulations to Susan and NeverSleeps!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Hi Mitch,

Welcome! Congratulations on your new Kindle and congrats on joining us here. We're a fun and friendly bunch.

Now, let's talk about skins and covers....

L


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Mitchenheimer said:


> I am SO glad I found this site! Thanks everyone -- and congratulations to Susan and NeverSleeps!


Thanks, Mitch -- and welcome!


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Mitchenheimer:  Welcome!!  Enjoy.  You will notice a big change here...we don't bite.  Maybe we make little growly noises; but we definitely don't bite.  Welcome!


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Michelle,
As I said in the Introductions thread, there are a lot of places to explore here in KB.
Glad you found your way over here and met some more friends (I consider them all MY friends).
KindleKay is always helpfull. And Susan and Never are always lifting my spirits.
Wait until the mods (moderators) help you out.
Just sayin.....


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

Mitchenheimer said:


> On another note, I want to thank KindleKay for the really cool tips for getting around the folder problem. I am going to shut down my computer for the night, but tomorrow, I'll check out the whole thread of "tricks and trips" you referred to.


Awww, you are so welcome Mitchenheimer!! Glad to be of help! Believe me, I was totally excited the day I learned about the notes tags! Then I got bummed because I couldn't get it to work. Then, the next day, everyone was still raving about it so I tried it again and it worked! That was when I figured out that K1 needs 24 hours to "index" everything. K2 apparently does it immediately. Exciting day!

Here is a link to the thread I started about tag words. If you have any questions, feel free to post or Private Message me and I will help however I can:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,7710.0.html


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Mitchenheimer said:


> I am SO glad I found this site! Thanks everyone -- and congratulations to Susan and NeverSleeps!


Thank you....welcome to Kindleboards...it's lots of fun over here.


----------

